# We are loosing our plug how long do we have tell she kids?



## mcombs93 (Dec 9, 2012)

our girl is loosing her plug right now how long should it take tell she has her babys?? She is the first one we have ever had to be having kids. and I am so happy but scared at the same time...Im not really sure if I should be doing something beside watching her every five mins. I have read up on what all I will need to dry them off and things like that but I am still scared to death but so happy at the same time.. So if there is anything you can tell me to help me out i would love to hear it..thank you for your help and I will post pictures of the new baby when it or they get here..lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

It depends, is she a FF, do you have an actual due date, is her udder full and tight or her ligaments gone? Is it amber colored goo? If it's not amber, and you don't have a due date she could be as far as a week out. My FF lost her plug 7-10 before she kidded I was on pins and needles. Happy kidding.


----------



## mcombs93 (Dec 9, 2012)

It was a white,yellow kinda milky and there was not a lot of it that i no of. and I dont no what FF means and she was already preg. when we got her so we dont know when she is suppose to have them..but i sure cant wait tell they come..


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

oh boy. ok FF is First freshening which is simply her first time kidding. Do you have a way to find out what time period she was with the buck? Mine was the white also, like I said she was 7-10 day away. Fiasco farm website has some great pictures and information such as step by step and what to look for, like the ligaments. That was the hardest thing when I started- trying to figure out was I doing it right? Be ready just in case. if you go to the forum page and click on health and wellness or managment, there are some listed as sticky- xxx. It'll give you a good idea on what to have ready, meds and dosages for future reference. Good luck, I'm sure lots of people will chime in too.


----------



## mcombs93 (Dec 9, 2012)

No we dont have anyway to find out when she with a buck because we got her from a live stock sale but i sure will go and check out the wellness like u said and thank you so very much for all of your help. I sure hope she dont take a week i dont think i can make it that long..lol but thank you again for helping me out on this.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

see if you can run your fingers down her spind and when you get to the head tail see if you can pinch your fingers together underneath. Thats the ligs. If you can or are close probably within a few hours. Mine had a milky discharge for a little while before, several weeks, but if its got veins of red thats the real deal. Mine didnt loose a bunch till right as the baby was coming. I expected a lot more discharge than there was so I dont really go by that anymore. I think ligs and watching for contractions - tail goes straight up except the tip of the tail and they kind of look straight on.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is normal for a discharge, she can start losing the plug weeks before kidding. If you don't have a due date, all we can do is, keep an eye on her. 

Pre labor, she may be stretching,go off feed for a while,being uncomfortable, may stand, with her head against a wall, looking really uncomfortable. This can go on for many hours. I have seen them stand all night long doing this, before they started actual labor, but every Doe is different. Some can go sooner.

Signs of being close to labor: going off feed, being verbal, talking to her belly, going off by herself, pawing the ground, being overly friendly, her udder getting super tight, her ligs gone, It is the area around her tailhead, it will be sunk in around her tail area, a lot. You may see her tummy all of a sudden drop, almost as if she doesn't look as pregnant from standing behind her, this means, her kids are working their way to the birth canal. Most of the time, you will see a amber clear tube like discharge, just before they drop the kids. Acting as if she is peeing, yet nothing comes out. Sometimes you will see, all of a sudden, she has a ton of jelly/watery liquid come out, I mean, a good size woosh, her water just broke. When she begins to push, that is true labor, if she does not have a kid out within 30 minutes at most , we must wash up and go in, to check,as to why the kid isn't out yet.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I noticed my little FF was loosing her plug a few days ago... but she's not due for another 2 weeks.
Sorry, that's probably not what you wanted to here.. anyway, no need for much concern, but we're moving in the right direction! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How does her udder look? Full? Tight? Not bagging yet?


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

As everyone has said, its quite variable. I've had does show no signs until literally 15 minutes before, everything changed, and then kids right away. (not a first freshoner) I've also had does (usually first freshoners) go though leaking, oozing, moping, eating and not eating, and constant tummy adjustments for 2 weeks before the big day. It can be immensely frustraiting. Makes it very hard to be there for the big moments.

I find it works for me to have an intercom (or baby monitor if your barn is close) into my house, so I can hear the change in noise from the doe that's expecting. In my case I try to breed 2 does every six monthes for constant milk-so its always a crazy few days or weeks of "hey, whats that sound!" while I'm waiting to see who goes first.

Remember, most does manage alone, but it is very wise to educate yourself on what you must watch for, have on hand, what you can do, and have your vets after hour emergency number just in case you encounter a worse case scenario. I've had only one doe who had a problem one time, and without our vet, she's have died. Quads all tangled up, and he had to sort them out, I couldn't help in this case.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

One of my FF has been losing her plug for two weeks now....and I do not have an exact date on her either because she is one of those ones who shows NOT one sign of heat at all! So she got put with the buck on August 1 and stayed with him for 5 months! lol but she finally got bred. Good luck on the waiting part I know exactly how you feel!!!


----------



## mcombs93 (Dec 9, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> How does her udder look? Full? Tight? Not bagging yet?


they are very baggy and full but boy she sure will not let you touch them. I sure hope she is not going to be that way with the baby. and the tip of them are a lite pink colour. you can sure tell they are full of milk. this is our first time having goats in our life and when we got her from the sale she was already preg. so we have no way of knowing when she got that way. and boy there is a lot of work to these momma's having kids arnt there..lol but i sure would not change a thing im glad we got her but I just feel like I dont know what Im doing and what I am doing i dont know if it is right or not. do you know what I mean. that is why I am so glad I found this site all of you have helped out so very much. thank you.


----------



## mcombs93 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your help. It has helped a lot more then you will ever know. I was starting to worry like crazy and now i feel better knowing this is normal. I will let you know how things are going. And when we have our new kids...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya. 

If she is tight in the udder with a shiny pink appearance, it shouldn't be too much longer.

How are her ligs?

Any streaming? You will see a messy pattern of discharge going down the middle of her udder.

We all get nervous even us pro's, LOL. Most kiddings go well. But the few that do not we have to help them. If she starts labor and within a 1/2 hour if she doesn't have that kid out, go in. If you know a breeder, that may be available at kidding time to assist you, that does help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## mcombs93 (Dec 9, 2012)

Well we still have no baby's yet..but she is really feeling it now..she is putting her feet up in her feed and just standing there. and she is either laying down for a long time or she stands for a long time. you can tell she is getting a pain because her butt also goes to the floor..i feel so bad for her and she is starting to look like she is in another world I have checked her eyes and they are not blood shot yet but i would say it wont be much longer..i hope it wont be for her ...you can tell she is hurting ..and i hate seeing her this way.


----------

